# when to add more co2?



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

i got a jungle co2 fizz factory co2 generator, with a TON of little tablets. you drop the tablet in the "reaction chamber" filled with water, it fizzes, and then belches the gas/water through an airline. then the gas displaces water out of a little upside-down plastic chamber inside the tank, and over the course of a day or so, big bubbles ploop out. i did it about a week ago, and the co2 levels have dropped to like, 2 ppm. [red sea fresh lab test] tank is 15 gallon, light-to-moderately planted. i put in 1.5 tabs again today. how often should i redose?


----------

